# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  New Workshop/garage design and build

## dazzler

Hi all 
Almost done the house reno's so am preparing for a new workshop for woodworking and car restoration and am tossing around which way to go - prefab metal or custom owner build. 
I have quotes for supply only for a 6m x 9m colourbond shed with a single rollerdoor, access door and larger window for around the $6500 mark. They also want around the $2k for assembly.  I am going to get a couple of more quotes in the next couple of days. 
I am going to compare this to the costs of building a pine framed skillion roofed workshop.  I have a 6m x 3m skillion roofed shed on the property at the moment so another one wont look out of place and by using weatherboard for the front I should be able to make it match the rest of the house that dates back to the 30's. I kind of figure that if they come out around similar prices then I would much rather a workshop in keeping with the property than a steel one. 
I also figured that others may gain some value from recording it all and also for advice/criticism from the more learned amongst us. 
I am pretty happy using google sketchup  and did  a trial run on the weekend making a timber framed chicken coop. A wee smaller project than a workshop but the theory, at least with sketchup, is creating a cutting list from the program and seeing if it is accurate. 
Here is the sketchup of the chook shed; Chicken Coop front side.skp
and a jpeg image  
I then worked out the cutting list and blindly cut all the timber to size and then assembled it.  It worked perfectly.  I will post an exciting pick of the chook shed later.  This convinced me that I could do the design of the workshop with sketchup and be confident. 
My design began using The Australian Owner Builders Manual as a resource and from what knowledge hides in my grey matter.  
Frame is 90x45 structural pine.
I began by sketching the left and right frame using corner studs and double studs for the windows.  By saving these as both a .skp and a jpeg image I can print each off as a cutting list and building plan.   
Right Frame  Right Side Frame Complete.skp 
Left Frame  WORKSHOP frame left side.skp 
Then on to the Front and back;  WORKSHOP frame front.skp  WORKSHOP rear.skp 
Then the rafters  WORKSHOP roof trusses.skp 
And then everything connected;   
Here is a sample cladding which is weatherboards to the front and cement sheeting to the three walls.  
Well thats a start anyway.  There are a few issues on the sketches such as the studs not being at 450 centres on one of the walls so that will be fixed on the final draft.   
Any advice/comments appreciated. 
I will update as quotes come in. 
cheers 
dazzler

----------


## dazzler

Quote for roofing - 12 sheets of corrogated colorbond ;  *$1050* delivered.

----------


## cherub65

Nice work on the pics
Don't forget roof battens, and ply brace on walls

----------


## dazzler

> Nice work on the pics
> Don't forget roof battens, and ply brace on walls

  Thanks cherub.  Is the brace 1 sheet on each corner?

----------


## ivanavitch

Dazzler
I have just been through the same thing.  Mine was only 4.2 x 3.2. 
Decided to go for  a timber frame, using weatherboard on the sides that could be seen to match with the garage/laundry.  For the rest I used  Boral evolution cladding.  This had the added advantage of being the bracing ply as well. 
I don't know if you can install bracing ply on the inside, but it might make a reasonably cheap interior cladding. 
I'll be watching your progress.

----------


## cherub65

> Thanks cherub.  Is the brace 1 sheet on each corner?

  Dazzer, I would sheet entire front with structural ply, then remaining corners x 900 mm wide also extra sheet in back wall (mid) 
Looking at AS for bracing depends on lots of factors, Type of cladding, wind loads, roof pitch etc. Also different kinds of bracing, ply, hardboard, cladding, metal strapping and diagonal timber. Its a pretty technical chapter and if designing a house would need further consideration

----------

